
The Chicago School of Free Speech - taylorbuley
http://www.wsj.com/articles/the-chicago-school-of-free-speech-1472168075
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12360736](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12360736)

------
tnzn
Before claiming free speech, one should define what it means. Because nowadays
free speech is often used as an excuse for openly discriminatory positions.
Speech, just like any other action, is impactful, so just like any other
action, it should be limited, and its limits should be drawn according to
ethical and practical principles. Or maybe does he mean that you're allowed to
write papers without citing the works of your peers, and write bullshit and
still be published/get a good grade as well ? And that one could shout hateful
speech in a megaphone in the amphitheatre without being bothered ?

